# NEXUS card for border



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm considering applying for a NEXUS card for faster US/Canada entries. Does anyone here have one?

I'm a Canadian citizen and resident, but I now work in the US. I'm starting to cross the border a lot - alone - and anything that makes my border crossing smoother and faster would be great, even just to help me catch my domestic connections.

It seems the application process is that you submit an application, wait around 8 weeks, and then go to an Enrolment Centre to show original paperwork, submit fingerprints and iris scan. It's a bit intrusive but the government already has my fingerprints anyway.

One thing I'm not sure of. Can I visit any Enrolment Centre for the verification? Depending on when I hear from them I may be in Canada or the US, and it would be very difficult if I have to go to a specific centre to complete my application.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe you can choose which centre. A relative of mine just received his and went to the centre in Niagara because the wait in Toronto was much longer.

If you are travelling a lot, it would definitely worth the hassle. Also, I believe it'll extend your passport life as you won't get stamps crossing the border if you are using the Nexus card.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I assume you're single and generally crossing the border alone? The key thing to remember with NEXUS is that it only saves time if you're traveling alone, or if you're traveling with another person who also has a NEXUS card. If you're traveling with someone who doesn't have NEXUS, you can't use the NEXUS lane at customs.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I got my Nexus card 2 or 3 years ago. If you are traveling into the US frequently it can definitely be an advantage. Especially at specific crossings (Niagara has one bridge which is Nexus only and Sarnia has a dedicated Nexus lane and a Nexus bypass to get onto the bridge approaches) or when traveling by air. You can indeed pick your Enrollment Centre. I went to Port Huron, Michigan from the GTA because at the time it was nearly impossible to book an appointment at Pearson in Toronto. Not all centres have retinal scanning capabilities. At the enrollment centre, you also have to take a little course on Nexus/Sentri which takes about an hour. At the time I registered, Port Huron did not have it. Pearson and Fort Erie did. As mentioned, it is only really useful if everyone you are traveling with has it. If you are crossing in a vehicle, the vehicle has to be registered, at a cost of about 50 dollars per vehicle. If you are coming back with things to declare it may be better to not make the declaration through the automated Nexus system as it looks to be set up to automatically bill your credit card (which you register at the time of the course - although I think this may be optional) as opposed to giving a verbal declaration for which you will usually just be waved through with no collections.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes I'm almost always traveling alone, so this sounds like a good option for me.

The choice of Enrollment Centre, does that have to be made at the time you submit your application? Or can you choose once it comes time to go to a centre? I ask because in 8 weeks from now I could either be west coast or central, hard for me to know in advance.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

No...you can make application & then choose your enrollment center.Some centers have very little wait time, others have a long wait. I got mine so I dont have to hit up customs when I cross the border on my boat....a quick phone call & I'm on my way. I could have been enrolled at the Sweetgrass border crossing in a week but chose to enroll at the Calgary airport to coincide with a meeting I had that day in town...you dont need to use the date they suggest, you can delay the date up to I believe 6 months.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

In addition to showing your paperwork, etc., be prepared for a bit of an interview with US Customs. At least, this is what happened in BC when I applied for my first card about 5+ yrs ago.


----------



## Tinman (Feb 17, 2014)

two best things I ever did for my frequent travel: A good set of bose noise cancelling headphones, and NEXUS. You can use it for domestic travel too, skipping the loooooong security lines. get it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the feedback guys.

I plan on applying for one next week!


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

uptoolate said:


> If you are crossing in a vehicle, the vehicle has to be registered, at a cost of about 50 dollars per vehicle.


Well sh*t  I just applied and didn't realize this. We don't own a car so it would be a different vehicle each time we go. Oh well. I guess it's still useful when flying but definitely makes it less worth it for me. Oops!


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

uptoolate said:


> If you are crossing in a vehicle, the vehicle has to be registered, at a cost of about 50 dollars per vehicle.


This has not been the case for years now. Vehicle registration is no longer required. It's optional and free. The 50$ fee is for the NEXUS application and renewals.

Anyway, as other have stated, NEXUS is usually a great value. It's been only $50 for five years since the beginning. I've had it since in came out in 2002 and now you get membership or use of other trusted traveler programs such as Global Entry and TSA PreCheck.

As for the interviews/appointments, yes you can schedule them anywhere. If you live close enough to another centre or want to save time by traveling to one go ahead. Assuming you apply online, you can manage the appointment online at CBP's GOES website. And even if the centres near you are booked solid for months, if you are really determined you may be able to move up your appointment simply by logging in and checking the site from time to time. People cancel appointments all the time throughout the day.


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

realist said:


> Well sh*t  I just applied and didn't realize this. We don't own a car so it would be a different vehicle each time we go. Oh well. I guess it's still useful when flying but definitely makes it less worth it for me. Oops!


You have not had to register your vehicle for years. You can drive over any vehicle you want, even rentals. I have many times. They may just ask regular questions like who owns the car and why you're driving it, just like at any other booth.

Besides personal experience, here's an official source: http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/prog/nexus/goes-eng.html


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thought I'd share an update, in case others are also thinking of applying.

I did the online NEXUS application in August and received notification recently that I was conditionally approved -- two months processing time.

I went online to book an appointment and found that my nearest American city doesn't have openings for 6 months. Yikes! I've set an appointment in a Canadian airport instead.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

yupislyr said:


> This has not been the case for years now. Vehicle registration is no longer required. It's optional and free. The 50$ fee is for the NEXUS application and renewals.


Sorry, I should have said that if you want to take advantage of the Nexus lanes on bridges then the vehicle you are riding in and everyone in it must be registered with Nexus. You don't automatically have to register a vehicle with Nexus. If you are not crossing at bridge crossings then Nexus would might be worthwhile without registering a vehicle. Otherwise, unless you are consistently with another Nexus person crossing the border in their registered vehicle, then I'm not sure there would be a significant advantage to Nexus at road crossings. Could be wrong of course.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey cool, my NEXUS (and Global Entry) has been approved.

I'm somewhat familiar with how NEXUS works at the Canadian airports, but how does this US Global Entry thing work? Apparently it doesn't use a card, but is associated directly with my passport and is already active, even though I haven't received my NEXUS card yet.

Does anyone here use Global Entry? It apparently exists at all the airports I fly through.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

For anyone curious... here is what Global Entry is like when entering the U.S. I tried it for the first time.

Instead of going to the usual US customs line, you go to a fast lane marked for air crew and Global Entry. That's a *tremendous* time savings. You put your passport in the machine, put your fingers on the scanner to check fingerprints, and then go through a few prompts. There is no US declaration paper card and the on-screen declaration is faster to go through. After finishing, it prints out a receipt. You take it to a US customs agent. They still asked me the usual questions but now they don't stamp my passport -- as someone else mentioned, that will save lots of space in my passport because the frequent US stamps were filling it up.

I like it! I haven't used the actual NEXUS card yet. This program really is good value, $50 for 5 years, to bypass virtually every airport line I'm going to encounter? Wow


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

We all have our cards, even our kids as we travel with them a few times per year. Seems like it's all Global Entry at the airports now which is fine. The machines are quick and we have avoided some crazy lines, especially the last two years flying during the Christmas holidays. Our new normal is our front door at home to sitting at the gate at Pearson in 45 minutes.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's something that's really tripping me up. Many business travellers such as myself get updated I-94 admission numbers every time we enter the U.S. Everyone with a TN status, and other categories, has an I-94 number.

The I-94 number is part of the NEXUS profile. A NEXUS agent told me that I must update the I-94 number with NEXUS in person *every time it changes*! I reminded them it's electronic and there's no paper in the passport. They said I must still visit in person to update it every time. Is this really true? That would be a great inconvenience as every border crossing means another in-person visit is required.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone driven back into Canada via the NEXUS line lately? Longtime cardholder here, but I've always used the regular lanes as they rarely charged tax. Times have changed and I've been dinged for tax on my last 2 daytrips, so I'm thinking I might as well just use the NEXUS line instead. 

I see that the TDC is now a downloadable form that can be filled out in advance. Has anyone been asked any questions when submitting the form, or have you just deposited the form with no questions, inspection, etc., and then noticed the applicable charge to your credit card later on?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I tried Global Entry (part of NEXUS) for the first time entering the US through Toronto Pearson airport.

Wow! I just walked up to the machine, scan fingerprints, print a receipt... probably takes 2 minutes... then I walk straight to the exit. I never even talked to a US border agent. I just walked past what looked like a 20 min lineup at US customs for everyone else.

Sweet!!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Update after a year ... I'm making *very* heavy use of NEXUS + US Global Entry + TSA Pre-check (NEXUS gives you all of these). These are amazingly important programs to be enrolled in for anyone doing routine US travel.

I just entered the US at Miami, with a cluster of flights arriving from latin america. Incredibly fast through US customs (using Global Entry kiosk & fingerprint scanner), I couldn't believe I was already through everything.

Highly recommended! Americans pay $100 just for Global Entry. We Canadians only pay $50 for NEXUS and get Global Entry along with it.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Been to the US a few times this summer. Twice it worked out - NEXUS saved me lots of time; maybe 30 min on each occasion. Once (driving) they didn't have a separate lane for NEXUS, but they did give you a chance to scan card instead of talking to the border officer. What use is that? Once the NEXUS lane got shut and I had to queue. Also, flying from small US airports, they don't allow "global entry" and you have to go through normal security like everyone else.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

That's a good point. You must figure out which airports you will be travelling through and whether they have US pre-clearance with Global Entry. I've been using NEXUS + Global Entry at: Vancouver, Calgary, Winnipeg, Toronto.

Here is a list of all airports in the world with US Global Entry kiosks:
https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry/locations


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone renewed online with NEXUS lately? If so, what was the time frame from 'pending approval' to online approval without the need for an interview? I realized quite late (< 3 wks) that my card was set to expire, so I updated my info as requested and paid the renewal fee online. It's been a week now, so just wondering how long it takes for them to review these things.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

cedebe said:


> Has anyone driven back into Canada via the NEXUS line lately? Longtime cardholder here, but I've always used the regular lanes as they rarely charged tax. Times have changed and I've been dinged for tax on my last 2 daytrips, so I'm thinking I might as well just use the NEXUS line instead. ...


There is a problem with your proposition. You seem to think that a tax or duty is whatever you can get away with, not a legal obligation. Yes, with NEXUS you will be waived through the customs inspection. But to get that NEXUS card you have to sign affidavits that you will not evade customs or duty charges. If they catch you at it, the penalties are severe; they will cancel your NEXUS permanently; and your Passport will likely show up on their computers for "special inspection" every subsequent time you cross through a regular lane.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

OhGreatGuru said:


> There is a problem with your proposition. You seem to think that a tax or duty is whatever you can get away with, not a legal obligation. Yes, with NEXUS you will be waived through the customs inspection. But to get that NEXUS card you have to sign affidavits that you will not evade customs or duty charges. If they catch you at it, the penalties are severe; they will cancel your NEXUS permanently; and your Passport will likely show up on their computers for "special inspection" every subsequent time you cross through a regular lane.


I posted that more than 3 years ago, so not sure why you're responding to that now. I revived the thread for an entirely different reason, but whatever (no wonder I rarely login or post here). FYI, I'm not attempting to evade any taxes; I arrive in front of the officer with receipts in hand and everything conveniently categorized for them. Perhaps things are a bit more lax in my province than others, as rarely, even though I spend upwards of $400 during a 6-hr trip, am I hauled in to pay tax.


----------



## saskstu (Oct 21, 2013)

I applied for renewal online and paid one month ago. I check the site every couple of days and get the same pending review message.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

cedebe said:


> I posted that more than 3 years ago, so not sure why you're responding to that now ...


Weird ... the forum tag says both your message and the response are from yesterday. 
Must be some kind of glitch.




cedebe said:


> ... FYI, I'm not attempting to evade any taxes; I arrive in front of the officer with receipts in hand and everything conveniently categorized for them. Perhaps things are a bit more lax in my province than others, as rarely, even though I spend upwards of $400 during a 6-hr trip, am I hauled in to pay tax.


Interesting ... co-workers talk about having to pay for a lot less than $400. Maybe it's the number of people crossing?


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

CBC is running a story about a Canadian woman being denied entry to the US for seemingly no reason, after being held for hours
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/us-border-denials-increase-1.5315339

This echoes stories I've heard from my colleagues (citizens of various countries) as they share stories of people they know who have been denied US entry in the last year. I think denials are on the rise, though obviously it's unpredictable. The story also says that lawyers have seen an uptick in people denied entry.



> "There's definitely something in the water right now.… We are seeing unusual denials and unusual requests we haven't seen in years prior," said Mark Belanger with Border Solutions Law Group.
> 
> *Belanger said the easiest thing for people to do in situations similar to De Vos's is to refuse their own entry*.
> 
> "That's technically a withdrawal of your request for admission, and they will release her back into Canada," he said, even if someone is held for questioning.


This is a good tip about how to get out of the situation where you're holding and waiting. You can refuse your own entry, withdraw your request to enter.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried to apply or renew their NEXUS card?

Mine expired in 2020. I submitted an online renewal, but my application is stuck, pending an interview. I've been trying for 2 years now to schedule an interview but all of the Canadian locations are closed. I checked (in person) at a couple Canadian airports just a few days ago, and even asked staff who work next door. They told me they haven't seen the NEXUS people around -- those offices are closed.

Today I received a notification that interviews are resuming at *US* enrolment centers. I logged in and tried to look for interviews in the states closest to me, but they don't show any availability either.

Just curious if others are in the same boat. Have you been able to book an interview?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think you need to renew it before it expires. If it expires I think you have to go through the whole process again. Thanks for reminding me to check... mine is expiring in 2024. I jumped through the hoops for it in 2019 when I started traveling a fair amount, and got it in my mailbox the day I returned from my last US trip pre-COVID. I used it a couple times for domestic travel to skip longer lines.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I am in the same boat J4B. I renewed in 2020 and was conditionally approved, pending an interview. First interview was cancelled and there hasn't seemed to be any available save for the window in Nov 2021 which was quickly shut down due to omicron. My 720 day conditional approval expires later this month and I haven't seen any interviews available, even in the US, like just across the border in Blaine. 

Interestingly, on the news, I recently watched a segment where someone that owns a business in Point Roberts but lives in Blaine area was complaining her expired NEXUS card was confiscated but she later updated that she was recently able to book an interview. But I still don't see any appointments available.

In a recent letter sent by CBSA, it said to email them if your NEXUS card was cancelled/expired by US border guys. I emailed them about my expring conditional approval but haven't received a reply. But received a new email yesterday stating that NEXUS interviews will restart at US Enrollment Centres on April 19 and too book to retain NEXUS privileges.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Of course when I go to look for an appointment today, there still aren't any available. lol


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

milhouse said:


> Of course when I go to look for an appointment today, there still aren't any available. lol


It sounds like we're in the exact same situation on this one, because mine would expire on a similar schedule. Yeah I found the same -- went online, but can't find any appointments.

Let's continue to compare notes on this. Maybe they will extend the deadlines further.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

I received a notification that the US NEXUS offices will reopen on April 19. The notice indicated Canadian offices remain closed.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I renewed my Nexus card today. It expires at the end of the year. My $50 fee was paid and accepted. My account shows the following....



> Pending Review
> *Application for: *NEXUS
> *Application Type: *Renewal
> 
> Due to a significant increase in application volume, we are extending the grace period from *18 months to 24 months* for any submitted renewal application. This means you will *continue to receive full benefits for 24 months* while U.S. Customs and Border Protection is finalizing your renewal application.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Found interview appointments at Blaine. Earliest slot is late August.
No interviews available in Vancouver.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

milhouse said:


> Found interview appointments at Blaine. Earliest slot is late August.
> No interviews available in Vancouver.


Wow, nice job finding an appointment! Thanks for sharing.

I booked an appointment in September. Hopefully Vancouver comes back online in the next few months and we can use that instead.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, I think we're a bit slow to act as I was reading on another board that people were getting June appointments. But yeah, hopefully they open up some appointments in Vancouver.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

milhouse said:


> Unfortunately, I think we're a bit slow to act as I was reading on another board that people were getting June appointments. But yeah, hopefully they open up some appointments in Vancouver.


Could just be luck of timing, when you check vs when they open up new ones.

I checked this very soon after the first announcement that NEXUS centers were opening, and I didn't see any appointments at all (back then), not even in September.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was finally able to book an appointment, but it's not easy. Here's an update on the NEXUS program:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/nexus-dispute-hostage-hillman-1.6615726


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a new Campaign to Save NEXUS. I'm curious if others here think it's a good idea to sign that. I'm always a bit hesitant when I don't know the underlying political motives.

Here's another update on NEXUS. Sounds like the program is in danger due to this dysfunction:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/nexus-hanging-by-a-thread-1.6641155


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

james4beach said:


> There's a new Campaign to Save NEXUS. I'm curious if others here think it's a good idea to sign that. I'm always a bit hesitant when I don't know the underlying political motives.
> 
> Here's another update on NEXUS. Sounds like the program is in danger due to this dysfunction:
> 
> ...


I would not. If you want to get action, write a letter to your congressman or have your US partners, suppliers do so. Nexus is disproportionately used by Canadians. Someone needs to explain to US lawmakers how it is hurting their business, and thus make it an issue for them.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Weird. Air travel is such a mess. Covid could have presented an opportunity for this industry to look at ways to improve air travel when there was little to no air travel taking place. I will not be renewing my Nexus unless I start travelling by air on a regular basis as I was prepandemic.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My understanding, and it could well be incorrect, that the issue is two fold. First part is that the US want their service people in Canada who do the Nexus interviews to carry firearms. Canada says no. 

The other issue is legal. Apparently the US wants these agents who live and work in Canada to be subject to US laws, not Canadian laws. Seems to be a bit of a non starter at the moment.

Seems to me that when we did our Nexus interview Calgary Airport the US Nexus folks were not wearing sidearms.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Covariance said:


> I would not. If you want to get action, write a letter to your congressman or have your US partners, suppliers do so. Nexus is disproportionately used by Canadians. Someone needs to explain to US lawmakers how it is hurting their business, and thus make it an issue for them.


Well I'm a Canadian citizen and resident. Not an American citizen, though I do pay American taxes. I've paid at least half a million $ in taxes to the USA over the years.

Or, *should* I write a letter to an American congressman? Maybe some US representative in Oregon, where I have business relationships?

My problems getting my NEXUS renewed absolutely impede my ability to do business with American colleagues. It also has made the US a less attractive vacation destination, and I recently chose the Caribbean over California (where I would have spent money).

I don't know what's appropriate as a foreigner. Curious what you think.... who in the US should I write to? And is that even legal, to submit a political letter to an American politician?

@ian what do you think about writing a letter to a US politician? Is that an appropriate/legal thing to do?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Well I'm a Canadian citizen and resident. Not an American citizen, though I do pay American taxes. I've paid at least half a million $ in taxes to the USA over the years.
> 
> Or, *should* I write a letter to an American congressman? Maybe some US representative in Oregon, where I have business relationships?
> 
> ...


Get a grip. Don't waste your time writing to a politician....not unless you are desirous of some form letter thanking you for your input.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

ian said:


> Get a grip. Don't waste your time writing to a politician....not unless you are desirous of some form letter thanking you for your input.


OK, so you're saying that would be pointless.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Well I'm a Canadian citizen and resident. Not an American citizen, though I do pay American taxes. I've paid at least half a million $ in taxes to the USA over the years.
> 
> Or, *should* I write a letter to an American congressman? Maybe some US representative in Oregon, where I have business relationships?
> 
> ...


Seems I misunderstood your objective, question up thread. Just go to the US for an interview, or tie into a trip.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

More than 2 years after my card expired in 2020, I was finally able to get an interview. The appointment only took 10 minutes.

Talk about a backlog.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a advice from Homeland Security that my card was going to expire. That was approximately one year ago. I was advised that I could continue using my card because of the backlog.

This week I got an approval letter. They will send me a card.

So..long did it take for your new card to arrive? Will I have to go for a new interview?

We both used our existing cards last week to re-enter Canada. No issues whatsoever.

My spouse just submitted her renewal paperwork yesterday.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

ian said:


> This week I got an approval letter. They will send me a card.
> 
> So..long did it take for your new card to arrive? Will I have to go for a new interview?


My renewal played out differently. I got a Conditional Approval letter that said I will need to go for an interview. Maybe it was because I had a US work visa at the time.

You should log into the DHS's Trusted Traveller Program web site and look at your application status. Mine showed the interview as the next step. Hopefully yours will show it's approved and don't need an interview. I think it would be clear once you log in.

Also check your profile data to make sure the mailing address is correct.

The CBP people told me that once it's approved, the card takes 3 to 5 weeks to arrive in the mail. I think I've been approved now, but I'm still waiting for the card.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

james4beach said:


> My renewal played out differently. I got a Conditional Approval letter that said I will need to go for an interview. Maybe it was because I had a US work visa at the time.
> 
> You should log into the DHS's Trusted Traveller Program web site and look at your application status. Mine showed the interview as the next step. Hopefully yours will show it's approved and don't need an interview. I think it would be clear once you log in.
> 
> ...


That is where I went to get the letter confirming my approval and saying that a new card was coming my way. Nothing else yet on the website. The correct address is on file. I applied to renew in late Dec. 21.

All communication comes to me via email with a request to log on to my account in the Trusted Traveller website. Similar process to CRA when you go with email.

The letter advising approval simply says that they will send the nexus card and that I can use the program when I activate it. Perhaps an interview will be part of the activization. I have been using my old card......as late as last week. When I applied to renew in Dec. '21 they stated that the process was 12 months behind and my existing card would be honored. And it has been all this time!

As an aside, the fee was $50. USD. It hit my Home Trust card the next day at $67.01, Tuesday of this week.. The fx was right on with no additional fee. I like to test it every so often. I did 1282 GBP last Aug and the Home Trust FX seemed a little on the high side to me.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My Nexus card arrived today.

It would appear that no interview is required. The only requirement was to log in, validate the new card, and destroy the old one. NP


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

ian said:


> My Nexus card arrived today.
> 
> It would appear that no interview is required. The only requirement was to log in, validate the new card, and destroy the old one. NP


Congrats! My new card arrived today as well.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

What surprised me a little was that the five year renewal fee of $50.USD was, I believe, the same cost when I first applied for Nexus six years ago.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

ian said:


> What surprised me a little was that the five year renewal fee of $50.USD was, I believe, the same cost when I first applied for Nexus six years ago.


Yup it's a great price, good value.

When does your card expire? Unfortunately mine has a 2025 expiry. It seems that they started the clock back in 2020 when my renewal started, even though it was impossible to get renewed.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The media is reporting that our two countries have negotiated and reached some agreement about NEXUS.

This could mean that the Canadian locations will open again soon, maybe the back log will be cleared.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

james4beach said:


> The media is reporting that our two countries have negotiated and reached some agreement about NEXUS.
> 
> This could mean that the Canadian locations will open again soon, maybe the back log will be cleared.


I was listening to a lawyer (dual citizen) from Bellingham. He handles lots of cross border issues and he says changes announced are really nothing and likely won't help. He was on radio CKNW about 12:35 today. ( you could look it up on their audio vault and listen if interested)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Retiredguy said:


> I was listening to a lawyer (dual citizen) from Bellingham. He handles lots of cross border issues and he says changes announced are really nothing and likely won't help. He was on radio CKNW about 12:35 today. ( you could look it up on their audio vault and listen if interested)


Thanks! I went to CKNW audio vault and found it at 12:35 as you said. For anyone curious, select January 10, at 12:00 pm, then browse the time bar to 35:00

Here's what the immigration lawyer said,

it's a step in the right direction
he does not think this will help or solve current problems
this seems to be a temporary work-around
they will re-open Canadian airport NEXUS locations
but for interviews, you'll additionally have to visit a US airport location
*so interviews now become a 2 part process, which is logistically challenging*
but at least the countries are talking and seem to want to fix this
it might be better to just book NEXUS appointments at US locations
So the interview process still sounds awful. What I'm curious about though is what happens when an existing member wants to update something like a passport or driver's license. Hopefully we can accomplish this just by visiting our local Canadian NEXUS office and showing the passport/DL.

But they did not discuss that part.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Thanks! I went to CKNW audio vault and found it at 12:35 as you said. For anyone curious, select January 10, at 12:00 pm, then browse the time bar to 35:00
> 
> Here's what the immigration lawyer said,
> 
> ...


We have nexus and as I recall you can log in and update your PP and DL. When we last renewed our nexus it was all done online as well.


----------

